# Presa ibérica



## angeleitor57

Hola a todos,

estoy con un menú de un restaurante. ¿Alguién me puede ayudar con "presa ibérica"?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Presa es proie.

Pero suena raro en un menú, la verdad. ¿Cómo viene en tu menú: entre paréntesis, así sin más, con una lista de platos después?

Explícate un poco, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Prima Facie

En el ámbito culinario se llama "carne de presa" a esas piezas que son de caza mayor:

choto, ciervo, jabalí, etc.


----------



## Anasola

Hola,

"El cerdo ibérico" est le "porc ibérique", porc noir de préférence nourri aux glands.
Il semblerait qu'il s'agisse ici: soit de filet de "porc ibérique", soit une tranche de palette du porc en question…

Quand je tape sur google :"presa+ibérica", je découvre quelques recettes, sans vraiment trouver de traduction à "presa".

Mais comme le découpage des viandes varie selon les pays… je ne saurais dire.


----------



## Prima Facie

El cerdo no es una presa, no hay que cazarlo 

Insisto en que carne de presa se refiere a caza mayor


----------



## Anasola

Prima Facie said:


> El cerdo no es una presa, no hay que cazarlo
> 
> Insisto en que carne de presa se refiere a caza mayor



Sí, pero aquí no se trata del término: "carne de presa", sino de "presa ibérica", y parece que tenga otra significación,

Mira aquí, por ejemplo (hay otros muchos): http://www.lamejorcarneentucasa.com/index.php?m=detalle_tienda&pagina=1&cat=21&id=34


----------



## angeleitor57

Gracias a todos. En realidad el término presa ibérica no hace referencia a que sea una presa sino que es el normbre del despiezado del cerdo. Es una parte del encabezado del lomo, por si esto ayuda a alguien a localizar el equivalente.

Gracias de todas formas,


----------



## dj_Tom

¡Hola chicos!

Veo que este hilo se ha quedado sin respuesta.

Me preguntaba cómo traducir *"PRESA IBÉRICA CON EMULSIÓN DE CEBOLLA"*
Esta "nueva" parte del cerdo todavía no veo que tenga una traducción clara al francés, no sé si se trata de la LEVURE BORDELAISE:
Entonces ¿podría quedar como *"GRILLADE DE PORC IBÉRIQUE (À L')ÉMULSION D'OIGNON"*
o tal vez *"GRILLADE DE PORC IBÉRIQUE, ÉMULSION À L'OIGNON"*?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Marie3933

Je ne trouve pas le nom exact en français. C'est une partie de l'échine, sans os, située contre la palette. Voir ici et là. Ce n'est pas un morceau de premier choix, mais comme il est veiné de gras, la _presa_ des porcs ibériques est particulièrement savoureuse.

-> Pour la traduction : *? de porc ibérique à l'/et/avec émulsion d'oignons.*
"Grillade"  (mode de cuisson) n'est pas l'équivalent de "presa" (morceau précis du  porc). Mais ce pourrait être une option, en attendant mieux.  Renseigne-toi quand même auparavant sur le mode de préparation (grillade, rôti...).


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je confirme que c'est *la levure*.


----------



## Marie3933

Voici l'aguafiestas de Marie ! 
Gurb, d'après la photo et ce que je lis ici, je crains fort que la levure de porc ne corresponde au *secreto*, un autre morceau particulièrement savoureux en raison des veines de graisse que développent les porcs ibériques (et ainsi appelé parce que les bouchers se le réservaient). Voir.


----------



## galizano

Bonsoir 

Le morceau (de choix) que nous fait parvenir Gurb se nommerait aussi en France" grillade de porc" et en Espagne également " secreto Ibérico". Voir ce fil auquel j'ai participé : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1846460&p=12655339#post12655339


----------



## Marie3933

Galizano, le _secreto ibérico_ y la _presa ibérica_ sont des morceaux différents, pas tout à fait situés au même endroit. J'en achète régulièrement. Mais mieux que mon témoignage, voir les liens que j'ai ajoutés.


----------



## galizano

Marie3933 said:


> Galizano, le _secreto ibérico_ y la _presa ibérica_ sont des morceaux différents, pas tout à fait situés au même endroit. J'en achète régulièrement. Mais mieux que mon témoignage, voir les liens que j'ai ajoutés.



Comprenne qui pourra ! 
http://www.lazyblog.net/2007/12/presa-ibrica-con-reduccin-al-vino.html


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir galizano:

Ton lien confirme ce qui vient d'être dit  :


> Oye, el secreto es otra pieza, es parecida, pero aún más grasa. Es mejor  para filetear y a la plancha. Pide al carnicero que tenga secreto que  te traiga presa, porque suelen ir juntas al carnicero.
> 
> El secreto está también buenísimo, pero al ser más graso pierde mucho al asar.


Bon appétit !


----------



## galizano

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonsoir galizano:
> 
> Ton lien confirme ce qui vient d'être dit  :
> 
> Bon appétit !



Ce que je constate - et en me basant sur les différentes photos- presa, secreto, sont les mêmes morceaux et se traduisent donc par grillade de porc, levure.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vaut mieux faire confiance à ses papilles qu'aux photos... crois moi ! 
Je ne me prononce pas sur la traduction en français mais définitivement el _secreto _et la _presa _ne sont pas le même morceau. La _presa_ est prise vers l'épaule et le _secreto_ au niveau des reins.


----------



## Marie3933

Les deux morceaux viennent de devant, Martine. L'un (la presa) serait le dessus de l'épaule et l'autre (le secreto) serait en quelque sorte, l'aisselle.
Et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas pu ouvrir les pages que je renseigne, je ferai un copier-coller (cadeau ! ) :





> El *secreto de cerdo* es un corte que se localiza entre  la paletilla y la panceta, en la región interna, se dice que tiene forma  de abanico y suelen ser piezas de unos 150-200 gramos.





> *la presa de cerdo*,  se trata de una pieza que se encuentra junto a la paleta, forma parte  del cabecero del lomo y de cada animal se extraen dos presas de unos 500  gramos de peso. La pieza tiene una forma ovalada...


Et si vous venez me voir, je vous emmènerai chez mon boucher, o mejor aún, au restau du coin, qui prépare tout ça mieux que moi.   Miam miam...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour Marie,

Regarde.... quand même plus à la hauteur des reins que de la tête de la paletilla.

Un beso.


----------



## Marie3933

Il y a une vidéo bien faite sur YouTube où l'on voit un boucher découper et commenter les différents morceaux du porc. Il prélève entre autres la _presa_ et le _secreto_. Je vous invite à la visionner, ça vous aidera peut-être à trouver un équivalent en français pour "presa".
 Cherchez sur YouTube.es "Partes del cerdo. Despiece de cochino".


----------



## Nanon

Tiens, avant-hier, j'ai vu_ "presa ibérica" _pas traduit, sur le menu d'un restaurant... aveyronnais. Autrement dit, tous les Français coincent sur cette découpe, sauf peut-être les Bordelais ? Je suis mal placée pour me prononcer sur la _levure_, mais bon...


----------



## dj_Tom

J'ai la tÊte qui tourne!

Merci infiniment de vos avis, mais il est évident qu'on n'est pas encore arrivés à un accord!


----------



## Marie3933

Ce n’est pas une question d’accord. La vidéo sur YouTube est suffisamment explicite et éclairante.
C’est une question de terminologie, pour désigner des réalités différentes d’une culture à l’autre. Comme on ne découpe pas la viande de la même façon en France et en Espagne, il se peut qu’il n’existe pas de terme en français pour désigner cette partie de l’échine, que l’on ne détache pas à part (cf. le témoignage de Nanon : elle a vu en France « Presa ibérica »).


----------

